# How do I remove a steam game from my PC?



## Jamin43

I downloaded a demo from STEAM a while back - and I want it off my PC.  When I went to uninstall the game app - I didn't see it on my list of applications.  

I went onto steam account and chose to delete it - but the icon is still on my PC.

Can somebody fill me in as to what I need to do to get completely rid of this game from my computer.

Thanks


----------



## CravinR1

delete the shortcut off the desktop if the game is uninstalled

Try running ccleaner to get rid of any leftover registry entries
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/download/ea67f121b76931e56d681a1cbae6b492/


----------



## Aastii

Go to steam, go to my games tab, right click the game, click delete local content. confirm

If you have a desktop shortcut, delete it

To make sure it is fully gone, go to computer>C>program files>steam>steamapps

then either your username, or common, different games go to different folders, and check if it is there


----------



## Jamin43

Thanks,

Looks like it successfully was removed.

:good:


----------

